# jumbo kois



## limz_777 (13 Dec 2016)

anyone grown or owned a jumbo koi before ?


----------



## martin-green (13 Dec 2016)

Suppose it depends on how big is jumbo? I have seen Koi that are huge, why do you ask?


----------



## limz_777 (14 Dec 2016)

jumbos ,those that grow a massive 3 feet and above ones  , just curious is it a selective breed which grow to that size naturally, or grown through power feeding  and optimum water conditions ?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 
<"Rainbow Koi"> in Melksham used to have a really large Koi carp called "Su". I usually pick up Eheim spares from them and I saw her a couple of times. 

I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but she is/was very pale in colour and looked a bit like a drowned pig. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## limz_777 (15 Dec 2016)

lol drowned pig , dont know why i find its nice when its overgrown , a metre would be just nice , skip to 5.10 , also a lot has to done before growing one it seems , chosen from young i read that a good head structure is needed follow on to the tail to grown proportional when jumbo size


----------



## frederick thompson (16 Dec 2016)

limz_777 said:


> anyone grown or owned a jumbo koi before ?


My largest one is a ghost koi. He is 2 ft. Siver chrome bottom right corner.



Gorromo maroon and white 22 inch.


This one 24 inch
//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161216/64c7c412929224579f0dc55007a3e7e9.jpg[/IMG
This one 24 inch[ATTACH=full]100396[/ATTACH]
You can actualy go to sites to buy and they quote jumbo koi. And they are maybe  18 inch. So i assume they have the DNA. In them to grow that size. I have nt bought any that size. If you had say 3 fish in my pond size there is more chance of them growing very large. You also buy the right foods and have the tempretures right to do do it. Meaning all year heating. Hope this helps mate

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (16 Dec 2016)

frederick thompson said:


> My largest one is a ghost koi. He is 2 ft. Siver chrome bottom right corner.View attachment 95967
> Gorromo maroon and white 22
> You can actualy go to sites to buy and they quote jumbo koi. And they are maybe  18 inch. So i assume they have the DNA. In them to grow that size. I have nt bought any that size. If you had say 3 fish in my pond size there is more chance of them growing very large. You also buy the right foods and have the tempretures right to do do it. Meaning all year heating. Hope this helps mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (16 Dec 2016)

I would be careful of anyone selling "Jumbo koi" 
The two words together shout "Beware" & I'm sure no true Koi dealer would advertise their fish as such.
Back in the 80s, Peter Waddington, had a large display pond at Golborne with a large display pond with very very large Koi With prices to suit!  £10,000 + + + +  If I remember correctly the most expensive was £64,000.  Pete Waterman was a regular there general opinion was he had a stake in the business Althiou gh he did open his own premises in an old swimming baths I believe.

I've just googled Peter Waddington & it looks like he still has some big Koi for sale but if you need to ask the price i'm sure you can't afford them!


----------



## frederick thompson (16 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> I would be careful of anyone selling "Jumbo koi"
> The two words together shout "Beware" & I'm sure no true Koi dealer would advertise their fish as such.
> Back in the 80s, Peter Waddington, had a large display pond at Golborne with a large display pond with very very large Koi With prices to suit!  £10,000 + + + +  If I remember correctly the most expensive was £64,000.  Pete Waterman was a regular there general opinion was he had a stake in the business Althiou gh he did open his own premises in an old swimming baths I believe.
> 
> I've just googled Peter Waddington & it looks like he still has some big Koi for sale but if you need to ask the price i'm sure you can't afford them!



Your spot on there kipper . I read about pete Waterman last week. Also the great late freddy Mercury from the band queen. He had over a million pounds worth in his pond. Some massive koi in there. The first time I went to a place. They called it burstwick koi near where I live. I pointed to a fish and the bloke said yours for five grand. I nearly fell through the floor. And that was cheap. The most I have paid is £250 but worth a lot more once I had grown them on. Silly money what you can pay out. There not as exspensive as say twenty five years ago. Because more and more people have ponds now, so there are more dealers now taking each other on Still an exspensive hobby though.


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2016)

All the really big Koi that I know about in my my area are in fact cross breed, mirror carp - koi carp.
These two have lived together for over 25 years now, the Sturgeon is around 5' long & the Ghost carp around 35lb in weight.


----------



## KipperSarnie (16 Dec 2016)

frederick thompson said:


> Your spot on there kipper . I read about pete Waterman last week. Also the great late freddy Mercury from the band queen. He had over a million pounds worth in his pond. Some massive koi in there. The first time I went to a place. They called it burstwick koi near where I live. I pointed to a fish and the bloke said yours for five grand. I nearly fell through the floor. And that was cheap. The most I have paid is £250 but worth a lot more once I had grown them on. Silly money what you can pay out. There not as exspensive as say twenty five years ago. Because more and more people have ponds now, so there are more dealers now taking each other on Still an exspensive hobby though.



I lived in the North West in them days before moving back to Kent, there was John Cowle at Brighouse selling decent Koi.
There was also Barry & Linda Price at Haslingden with a massive poly-tunnel whom it was thought bought fish from the second & third cull in Japan to grow on, the prices were a bit steep for what was on offer but you could always pick up a bargain as the Koi there ranged from a couple of quid to a few of hundred.

I think the most I ever paid was £180 for an Asagai He was absolutely beautiful but he had a scale congestion spot caused by fish louse but without the damage the fish was worth well well more, a few thousand?
(I've just checked that would be about £500 I paid in todays money!  gulp!)
A lot of people came to view that guy  
"How much did you pay for him?"
"£180"
A voice from the house "What?...  You told me £75!"  My wife new every price of each fish that ! had, Ahem!  Told her )


----------



## frederick thompson (17 Dec 2016)

Wow foxfish. There whales not carp. Are they still alive today. And what age are they.


----------



## frederick thompson (17 Dec 2016)

I lost a very nice asagi. He was a lovely fish about 3 months ago. He would have been worth a few bob. If he had lived. Yeah kipper imagine the prices of fish today. If the competition was not there
You go to absolute koi. Very exspensive.  Most the time you cannot buy of line with absolute koi
You have to go in person and wait a while to get them. Lovely fish though. Yeah my wife keeps an eye on my price spending on the fish ha ha


----------



## foxfish (17 Dec 2016)

frederick thompson said:


> Wow foxfish. There whales not carp. Are they still alive today. And what age are they.


Yes they are still going, I sold both fish to the owner after I had built his pond around 25 years ago, they were just a few inches long at the time.
The pond is around 12000 gals and around 7' deep but the interesting thing is the owner has swam with his fish virtually every day over the last 25 years!
I only go there once a year to change the UV tubes, the pond still running the same Grundfoss pump, I took that picture two years ago.
There are around 40 mature  fish in the pond.


----------



## frederick thompson (17 Dec 2016)

foxfish said:


> Yes they are still going, I sold both fish to the owner after I had built his pond around 25 years ago, they were just a few inches long at the time.
> The pond is around 12000 gals and around 7' deep but the interesting thing is the owner has swam with his fish virtually every day over the last 25 years!
> I only go there once a year to change the UV tubes, the pond still running the same Grundfoss pump, I took that picture two years ago.
> There are around 40 mature  fish in the pond.


Nice one mate thanks for the update

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (19 Dec 2016)

lol remember i had to lied once for mine expensive fish , probably $ 500 and its not a koi


----------

